# Leinad 45/410 Double Bbl 11 inch barrel



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

does anybody know anything about this gun Leinad 45/410 Double Bbl 11 inch barrel show one in the local gun shop and was thinking of buying it


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

It's similar to/based on the old Cobray .45/.410 derringer. They work; go bang. Very crude trigger. Not terribly accurate. Maybe good for pests at close range. Might have a use as a tool box gun or a tackle box gun.
The derringers sell for about 80 to 100+ dollars nowadays, if you can find them. (They retailed at $40).
Pete


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

did you buy this gun? if so how do you like it and what was the price?


----------

